# shortening taper bands



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

should i cut from the front to shorten taper bands or cut the pouch and cut from the bottom towars the front


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

crapshot said:


> should i cut from the front to shorten taper bands or cut the pouch and cut from the bottom towars the front


Not knowing what the taper is and exactly what you're looking for, I would probably cut it from the frame end.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

The pouch end receives the most wear for 2 reasons.
1. If you are talking about cutting after a band break, he rubber stretches more there IF THE BANDS ARE TAPERED and therefore will break first usually
2. The pouch end is whipped forward then back, slamming into the frame, wearing out the bands at the pouch end first, whether the bands are tapered or not.

So my guess would be to cut the pouch end in either case. But I'm not sure I know why you want to cut the bands. I am guessing because of a band break to salvage what's left. You would in that case have to cut both bands equally or get some pretty wild shots from unequal bands and possibly frame hits.

3. If you have cut the bands a bit too long and want to shorten them after firing them, then if you want a stronger pull, shorten from the pouch if the bands are tapered. That also cuts out the section which wears the fastest if you've shot them already.

4. And likewise if you've cut the bands too long, and if they are tapered, if you shorten them by cutting from the fork end, the pull will lighten up a bit.

Hope I understood your question correctly.


----------

